# BD now selling a bike with double crankset using the Century carbon frame



## LongIslandTom (Apr 20, 2011)

I remember when I was shopping for a new bike back in March 2011, I was looking at the Motobecane Century series of carbon fiber bikes at BikesDirect.

I prefer doubles, so right then and there I rejected all of the Moto Century bikes since they were all triples. It was a shame too, since I do like the more relaxed geometry of the Century line compared to the Immortal line.

Interesting that this bike popped up on the BikesDirect site recently-- It looks like it has the same exact CF frame as the Moto Century but a double setup: Road Bikes- Condor FLIGHT S5D

Ultimately I settled for the Moto LeChamp Ti Heat which is slightly less aggressive geometry compared to the Immortal series, but it's good to see that they are finally offering a double-equipped relaxed-geometry CF bike.

I like the fact that the double crank is the SRAM Apex GXP too-- Probably the easiest-to-service double crankset in existence.

Just thought I'd share this interesting find.


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

How are the Century line "relaxed"? I just looked at the middle sizes for the Immortal and Century.

The Immortal has 410mm chainstays, the Century 406. The Immortal has a 986mm wheelbase, the Century 985. Those are both race numbers.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

That's a Century frame?


----------



## century (Nov 30, 2011)

All sold out


----------



## john_rooker44 (Nov 2, 2011)

sold out


----------

